# [SOLVED] Ethernet controller code 28



## roblonsdale (Nov 20, 2007)

I've recently had to fit a new hard drive as my old one died, after the long and boring task of re-installing all my software and updating drivers etc I'm down to a few last tasks, one of which is trying to get my wireless router working again. Every time I try to connect using it I get the cannot connect to server message and so I'm having to use my old USB modem. When I look in the device manager I noticed that ethernet controller has a yellow thingy next to it and it says that the drivers are not installed code 28.
Help..!!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Ethernet controller code 28*

Hi Roblonsdale,
Welcome to the forum.
Can you give us the specs of your computer?
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## roblonsdale (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: Ethernet controller code 28*

AMD Athlon XP 2800+ 2.09Ghz 1.00 GB Ram
What else do you need to know?


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Ethernet controller code 28*

Run the motherboard cd and install all the drivers.
What motherboard do you have?
If this is a brand computer tell us the name and model number


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Ethernet controller code 28*

We need to know if this is a laptop or a PC (I am thinking laptop). Please give us the make model etc. If you are not sue run EVEREST under my sig and post the results.
Thanks, 
Bill


----------



## roblonsdale (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: Ethernet controller code 28*

It's a desktop - details below.

Mainboard :	Leadtek Research Inc. WinFast nVidia CR18D/G
Chipset :	nVidia nForce2 Ultra 400
Processor :	AMD Athlon XP @ 2083 MHz
Physical Memory :	1024 MB
Video Card :	ATI Technologies Inc Radeon 9800 SE (R350)
Hard Disk :	Hitachi (250 GB)
DVD-Rom Drive :	LITE-ON DVDRW LH-20A1P
DVD-Rom Drive :	SAMSUNG DVD-ROM SD-616E
Monitor Type :	LL-T17A4-B - 17 inches
Network Card :	Nvidia Corp nForce MCP-T Networking Adapter
Operating System :	Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 5.01.2600 Service Pack 2
DirectX :	Version 9.0c


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Ethernet controller code 28*

Try this link:
http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_udp_winxp_2.45
This is a unified driver for your Chipset : nVidia nForce2 Ultra 400.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## roblonsdale (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: Ethernet controller code 28*

Bill,

All ok now, thanks for your help.

Rob.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Ethernet controller code 28*

Hi Rob,
Glad to help. Was it the unified driver that worked for you? Just like to know in case other members review the thread.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## roblonsdale (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: Ethernet controller code 28*

Bill,

Yes it was the unified driver, it also fixed some other problems I was having with sound and stuff.

Thanks again.

Rob.


----------



## vuongch1 (Apr 25, 2008)

hi i'm also having problems with my code 28.

computer model: hp pavilion m7360n


----------



## kimmer1966 (Feb 2, 2009)

hi im having same error code 28 im running windows xp pentium 4 its a desk top


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi *Vuongch1*,
Try reinstall the driver. Here is a link to your divers:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&lang=en&product=1818344

I am not sure what driver you are reffering to (Network?)

@*Kimmer1966* ,

I need to know the make and model of this computer.
Also is it the Network card you are reffering to?


To both of you, I may move your post to thier own threads so there will be no confusion between you two. I will inform you through a PM if I decide to do this.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## ashfaq_haseeb (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi i'm having the same problem i'm using desktop pc with model no. P5gz-mx series intel 945gz chipset
and the drivers are marvelll yukun 88e8001/8003/8010 pc1 gigabit ethernet controller.
Help me out with this please......


----------



## marksasori07 (Mar 30, 2010)

hello, i hace D725 emachines laptop, mt problem is i have no network controller driver, can anyone pls help?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

http://www.emachines.com/support/drivers.html
Input the model and OS you have


----------



## sjlay23 (Sep 11, 2010)

hi, am having the same problem.

its a netbook dell inspirion 1210, intel atom, windows vista.

i can't seem to find the correct driver on the dell website


----------

